# Moon



## DominusDeus (Apr 13, 2009)

New movie being released in a couple months called "Moon", and it looks fantastic.

Enjoy the trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhIB0mqbPiE&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 13, 2009)

holy crap, i got goosebumps just from that trailer.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2009)

I actually remember Film 4 showing something about this, looks interesting.


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2009)

Yea, this looks really interesting. If it isn't limited released I'll definately see this.


----------



## Roy (Apr 13, 2009)

I saw this trailer a few days ago and I loved it..good thing I live in LA so I get to see it earlier than most people


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks really interesting


----------



## Prendergast (May 6, 2009)

just watched the trailer again. the music, the sounds, the actor. pek can it come out now?


----------



## ctizz36 (May 6, 2009)

:amazed Wow just... wow that does look very interesting


----------



## DominusDeus (May 7, 2009)

The song in the trailer is done by Clint Mansell. I just wish he'd release it on his myspace page. You can listen to some of his music there:  /clintmansell


----------



## Prendergast (May 7, 2009)

really? so that's why i had that sudden mood to go listen to the fountain and requiem ost's. niice
i can't wait for it even more.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (May 7, 2009)

yeah this looks pretty cool...I'm going to have to check this out.


----------



## Shintiko (May 7, 2009)

It does look cool.


----------



## Daron (May 7, 2009)

Looks like a good one.


----------



## Prendergast (May 7, 2009)

i'm glad we're all thinking the same thing.


----------



## Thelonious (May 8, 2009)

This looks fascinating to say the least.


----------



## pfft (May 8, 2009)

it looks creepy... i hate those little smilie faces.


----------



## Chee (May 27, 2009)

Gonna see this next month. 
Hopefully the Harkins that usually shows indie films will be showing this one as well. Or else I'm screwed till it comes out on DVD.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 27, 2009)

Anyone else thinking clones?


----------



## Roy (May 28, 2009)

Maybe Twins that they never knew about. Clones sounds more Sci-Fi though.
Scratch that..just read the synopsis and yeah definitely sounds like clones.


----------



## MajorThor (May 28, 2009)

ITS MAGRATHEA!!!!


----------



## Angelus (May 28, 2009)

Looks good. It's nice to see some good old fashioned intelligent mystery movie for once and not the generic slasher/gore/torture bullshit that's so popular these days.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 28, 2009)

Best film of 09 so far.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 28, 2009)

I'll watch it.


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2009)

How'd you watch it Gooba? Its only showing in California.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 28, 2009)

It is also in Waltham, MA.


----------



## Roy (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm gonna see it sometime this week.


----------



## forkshy (Jul 1, 2009)

i am ultra excited about this movie

it's directed by david bowie's son


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 1, 2009)

I really want to see this now.


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2009)

Gooba said:


> It is also in Waltham, MA.



Sigh. I really hate limited release.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 1, 2009)

Chee said:


> Sigh. I really hate limited release.


Friday you can go to Harkins Shea 14 in Scottsdale at 11:45am, 2:20pm, 5:00pm, 7:40pm, or 10:15pm.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 8, 2009)

Release dates.

There's one showing about thirty miles from where I live, fucking sweet.


----------



## Dave (Jul 8, 2009)

only movie that interested me out of the whole summer line up excitment
closest one to me opens the 10th

awesome :mj


----------



## DominusDeus (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys, if you go to Mansell's MySpace page, you can listen to the trailer's title theme (all 10 glorious minutes of it), "Welcome To Lunar Industries", for free.

And if anyone wants, I'm preforming a bit of magic at the moment, a spell I call Soundcardios Recordia Programiosa.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 9, 2009)

Reminds me of "2001". I'll wait till DVD.

I wish I could see "Blood: The Last Vampire" in theaters though..


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2009)

*screams*

ITS FUCKING PLAYING AT MY THEATRE. I AM GOING TODAY. OH MY FUCKING GOD I HAVEN'T BEEN THIS EXCITED SINCE THE DARK KNIGHT!!!!

I FUCKING NEED TO SPAM OUT MY HAPPINESS RIGHT NOW.

DFHGFADGIRGHIRHGFKJKGfkgfjkjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DominusDeus (Jul 10, 2009)

Wish it were playing near me. Closest theater is a 4+ hour, 200 mile drive to another state (Ohio). Isn't playing _anywhere_ in West Virginia.


----------



## Otori (Jul 12, 2009)

MajorThor said:


> ITS MAGRATHEA!!!!




From LA so I saw this the week it came out. Sam Rockwell was awesome to say the least  Story was compelling and it had a really great sci-fi feel. Anyone who gets the chance to see it, should. Sorry for all of you who have to wait


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2009)

In the beginning of the film, was it his grown up daughter he was seeing?


----------



## Otori (Jul 12, 2009)

Chee said:


> In the beginning of the film, was it his grown up daughter he was seeing?



You mean that call he made? Or something else that I cant quite recall?


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2009)

Otori said:


> You mean that call he made? Or something else that I cant quite recall?



It was before he burnt his hand. He was seeing this girl sitting on the chair.


----------



## Otori (Jul 12, 2009)

Chee said:


> It was before he burnt his hand. He was seeing this girl sitting on the chair.



Ahhh, hmm probably was her now that i think about it. Clone hallucinations and all. I can't exactly remember what she looks like though


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 30, 2010)

finally posting in this thread because i bought the dvd and watched it.  it was good; although, i didn't think it was going to be clone film. well done trailer for not spilling the beans on everything like most movie trailers these days.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jan 31, 2010)

Just saw it right now and really enjoyed it. A few questions though. Why was he hallucinating in the beginning, and was the girl he was hallucinating about his grown up daughter or what? I get that the hallucinations might have been due to his sickness beginning, but thw girl seemed pretty random?

Also, any explanation as to why GERTY was going against its programing and helping out when it shouldn't have been doing so?

All in all, a really good movie


----------



## Roy (Jan 31, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Just saw it right now and really enjoyed it. A few questions though. Why was he hallucinating in the beginning, and was the girl he was hallucinating about his grown up daughter or what? I get that the hallucinations might have been due to his sickness beginning, but thw girl seemed pretty random?
> 
> Also, any explanation as to why GERTY was going against its programing and helping out when it shouldn't have been doing so?
> 
> All in all, a really good movie


Well, I cant really explain the girl in the chair, but remember that he has the memory of Sam. So maybe it was someone who he knew back then.

I remember GERTY saying that he was built to help Sam, and he was told to help them escape.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 31, 2010)

Here's hoping it gets SOME recognition at the Academy Awards.


----------



## Roy (Jan 31, 2010)

Nomination for Best Male actor would be nice.


----------



## Slice (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd like to watch that movie but the release date is July 29th (in Germany).


----------



## samnas (Jan 31, 2010)

This was easily one of the best movie i saw last year ...

Sam Rockwell is hands down the best actor of 2009 ...


----------



## Roy (Jan 31, 2010)

Slice said:


> I'd like to watch that movie but the release date is July 29th (in Germany).


That sucks. Its worth the wait though.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 31, 2010)

Just saw the movie. Pretty incredible and a bit of a mindfuck.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Jan 31, 2010)

Roy said:


> Nomination for Best Male actor would be nice.



Unfortunately this movie is getting ignored at award shows =/


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 31, 2010)

Clint Mansell should get nominated for best score.  For some reason, he never gets recognition.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 31, 2010)

Slice said:


> I'd like to watch that movie but the release date is July 29th (in Germany).



Bluray rip is out on the internet. It's how I watched it.


----------



## Roy (Jan 31, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Unfortunately this movie is getting ignored at award shows =/


Of course it is. Films like these always do.



excellence153 said:


> Clint Mansell should get nominated for best score.  For some reason, he never gets recognition.



I liked the soundtrack. I think these are better though:

Clinton Shorter for District 9
Hans Zimmer for Sherlock Holmes
Karen O and the Kids and Clint Mansell for Where the Wild Things Are
Michael Giacchino for Star Trek and for UP
Taro Iwashiro for Red Cliff


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 31, 2010)

Roy said:


> I liked the soundtrack. I think these are better though:
> 
> Clinton Shorter for District 9
> Hans Zimmer for Sherlock Holmes
> ...



Point well made.  And the Star Trek soundtrack is one of my new favorites.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Jan 31, 2010)

Aside from like three songs, the _Star Trek_ soundtrack failed to impress me, and I'm a big fan of Giacchino.


----------



## Chee (Jan 31, 2010)

I hope that the movie gets nominated for Best Picture (it won't win though), Best Actor (either Sam Rockwell or Sharlto Copley would be nice), Best Soundtrack and Best Original Screenplay.

As long as the film gets some noms, I'm happy. I couldn't care less if it wins them or not.


----------



## Roy (Jan 31, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> Point well made.  And the Star Trek soundtrack is one of my new favorites.


It went really with the film, its decent/good when you hear it alone though.

That being said, its been a WEAK year for soundtracks...and I mean WEAK.



CodyEatsComets said:


> Aside from like three songs, the _Star Trek_ soundtrack failed to impress me, and I'm a big fan of Giacchino.


Like I said. the soundtrack is better with the movie. Alone it isn't anything magical.



Chee said:


> I hope that the movie gets nominated for Best Picture (it won't win though), Best Actor (either Sam Rockwell or Sharlto Copley would be nice), Best Soundtrack and Best Original Screenplay.
> 
> As long as the film gets some noms, I'm happy. I couldn't care less if it wins them or not.



If it were to get nominated then Original Screenplay is where I'd put my money.


----------



## Chee (Jan 31, 2010)

I thought District 9 was pretty good, but it didn't really have a screenplay since most of the movie was done on spot.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 31, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Just saw it right now and really enjoyed it. A few questions though. Why was he hallucinating in the beginning, and was the girl he was hallucinating about his grown up daughter or what? I get that the hallucinations might have been due to his sickness beginning, but thw girl seemed pretty random?
> 
> Also, any explanation as to why GERTY was going against its programing and helping out when it shouldn't have been doing so?
> 
> All in all, a really good movie



yeah, i think it's just one of those theories that even a clone has a connection to the real person.




Roy said:


> Nomination for Best Male actor would be nice.



yeah dude, in the end, sam 5 was so sickly.




Slice said:


> I'd like to watch that movie but the release date is July 29th (in Germany).



yeah, go watch it online.



samnas said:


> This was easily one of the best movie i saw last year ...
> 
> Sam Rockwell is hands down the best actor of 2009 ...





excellence153 said:


> Clint Mansell should get nominated for best score.  For some reason, he never gets recognition.



clint mansell makes amazing music


----------



## Gooba (Feb 2, 2010)

Most overlooked and underrated movie of 2009, _hands down_.


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

Holy crap, your sig changes when I hover my mouse over it.


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 2, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Most overlooked and underrated movie of 2009, _hands down_.



And I still have yet to see it.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2010)

you really should.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 3, 2010)

I watched this yesterday.Awesome movie. A very strong debut by Duncan Jones and I found Sam Rockwell simply great.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 3, 2010)

I just saw it and I have to say, Moon was an awesome film. But I felt bad when GERTY's memory got rebooted since he was my favorite 

And I'm also disappointed that Moon wasn't nominated for at least one Oscar, what the hell Academy Awards‽


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2010)

they dislike scifi. 
as long as viewers like it, it shouldn't matter  that, or we don't know what good movies are.


----------



## Roy (Feb 3, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> they dislike scifi.
> as long as viewers like it, it shouldn't matter  that, or they don't know what good movies are.



Fixed...   .


----------



## Chee (Feb 3, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> they dislike scifi.
> as long as viewers like it, it shouldn't matter  that, or we don't know what good movies are.



They nominated two sci-fi films for Best Picture. No, they don't dislike it.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2010)

lulz  what were they?

edit: ok i just checked the oscar thread.
district 9 was pretty good. it has a message about refugee treatment and all that jazz, so i guess it's important to recognize such commentary.

avatar was amazing.. but it's one of those popcorn movies


----------



## Chee (Feb 3, 2010)

Both Moon and Avatar had some of the same themes, except that Moon was vastly superior. Mostly because of the fact that Moon didn't hit you over the head with its obvious messages.


----------



## Roy (Feb 3, 2010)

Not to mention the writing and acting were superb.


----------



## Chee (Feb 3, 2010)

That too            .


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2010)

it was good, but for some small inkling, i just can't fully like gerty. his programming just seems so careless


----------



## Extasee (Feb 3, 2010)

How come I've yet to see this...?  I need to start watching TV I guess.


----------



## Chee (Feb 3, 2010)

> it was good, but for some small inkling, i just can't fully like gerty. his programming just seems so careless





			
				Sam said:
			
		

> You're more than just programs ? you're a person.



Seems GERTY has artificial intelligence. Maybe he overrode the programming.



Zombie Puff said:


> How come I've yet to see this...?  I need to start watching TV I guess.



It's out on DVD if you want to rent it.


----------



## Roy (Feb 3, 2010)

Or buy it.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2010)

i have never seen its trailer or commercial on tv. in fact, i didn't even know it came out on dvd until i was just walking around target. i was so excited! the theater in my college town is so dilapidated; it's embarrassing.

kinda sad that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



sam will die in three years even after escaping to earth. unless, do you think since his environment is different, he'll survive?


----------



## Chee (Feb 3, 2010)

Yea, it was hardly advertised. I saw some posters of Moon in LA, when I visited it, but that was it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I dunno, maybe he'll be able to survive through new medical equipment?


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2010)

i would have stolen the posters


----------



## Chee (Feb 3, 2010)

They were the kind that were glued onto the walls. If I did, it out come off in shreads.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2010)

wow so people still put posters up like that? interesting..

you know when they were roving around the moon and ran into the satellite stations, i was hoping they would run into other bases and find out they're not the only ones. how cool would that be?


----------



## Chee (Feb 3, 2010)

Yea, they kinda have to or people would steal them. xD



> you know when they were roving around the moon and ran into the satellite stations, i was hoping they would run into other bases and find out they're not the only ones. how cool would that be?



The point is that he's isolated.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2010)

well that would have been the case if it followed the impression the trailer made.


----------

